# Does anyone make a tripod mount for tactical flashlights?



## FourBin Labs (Oct 10, 2013)

I figured someone had to make something like this, but I have been unable to find one yet.

I have been looking for a device that would clamp onto the standard 1" tactical light, then have a spot to have the tripod plate screw into it. I have access to many tripods and may tactical flashlights, but no way to use them together.

It seems since these are two regularly used standards, it would be great to have a way to integrate them.

Does anyone make something like this. Would anyone else use something like this if it did exist?


----------



## 12smile (Oct 10, 2013)

I am about to attach a piece of thick aluminum to the 2 screw points with a 1/4 -20 thread tapped into it for tripod use. $6.00 from china (21 days) also available state side for 2x as much w/ 3 day delivery at other suppliers but hard to find....I use 2 of these to hold lights to my bike works well . Strong.

http://dx.com/p/quick-release-water-bottle-holder-clamp-for-bicycle-black-69273

http://img.dxcdn.com/productimages/sku_69273_1.jpg

*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## Norm (Oct 10, 2013)

A spring style Mic Holder works well with a Mic Stand 3/8" to 5/8" Thread Adapter.










Norm


----------



## LilKevin715 (Oct 10, 2013)

A Solarforce SC-1 should work.


----------



## liveris flashlights (Oct 11, 2013)

Just a microphone stand...


----------



## FourBin Labs (Oct 11, 2013)

Wow, the mic holder idea is great. My brother has several mic stands with clamps. I'll have to mess with those and see how I like the fit. He'll be glad to know that trick too. I may still order a couple of the Solarforce SC-1 mounts down the road as well. Awesome ideas.


----------



## N8N (Oct 11, 2013)

ugly but works - use a ground clamp for 1" water pipe. Probably want to wrap your light in tape first though.


----------



## subwoofer (Oct 11, 2013)

Manfrotto MN035 Super Clamp. This is what I use when reviewing lights and is really strong and solid. Might be a bit overkill, but also works as a mounting platform when you can't use a tripod. Fantastic bit of kit.


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 11, 2013)

subwoofer said:


> Manfrotto MN035 Super Clamp. This is what I use when reviewing lights and is really strong and solid. Might be a bit overkill, but also works as a mounting platform when you can't use a tripod. Fantastic bit of kit.


Might be overkill ?

I can't think of a handheld light heavy enough to even get close to their load rating.

Seriously though guys, Superclamps (and their little brother, the Nano clamp) are great.
i have used Superclamps for holding a Gopro to the rollcage on a rally car, holding $6000 worth of Canon 1D to a circus "wheel of death", one is currently holding a video baby monitor to my daughters cot, and you can open beer with them !


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 11, 2013)

Please stand bye...


----------



## Grizzman (Oct 11, 2013)

ElectronGuru said:


> Please stand bye...



This is cool. I generally just sit the light on a quick release tripod head, with the QR plate removed. I've had a few lights fall off, and previously thought of getting a butterfly mike clamp. I'll wait to see what Oveready comes out with.


----------



## Illum (Oct 11, 2013)

Buy a Magpul L2 MOE Rail Section, bolt that to a small piece of 1/4" thick aluminum with included screws. 
Determine center between screw holes, drill a 1/4" hole and tap it with 1/4-20UNC thread
Stuff your light in any convenient scope ring and install it on the rail section. When everything is snug, screw your rail assembly onto the tripod.

No lights ever fell off, with my UTG scope rings the light didn't fall off even when the tripod was tipped over. 

If you go with the L5 Rail Section, it can be a decent platform for rangefinders, spotter scopes, etc.


----------



## 880arm (Oct 11, 2013)

I wanted to have something like this for holding different lights, not just "tactical" lights, while taking outdoor beamshots. I experimented with a section of rail + ring but it wouldn't work well with all sizes of lights. I really liked the look of the microphone holders but they had similar size limitations. Basically I wanted something that would work with (almost) any size flashlight and allow lights to be swapped out quickly without disturbing the tripod position.

Then one day I was walking through the lumber section of Home Depot and ran across the Simpson Strong-Tie section and saw potential in some of their brackets. A few bucks spent on a couple of brackets along with some things I had laying around the garage and I came up with this ugly contraption. (click images for full size)



 



I made it as a proof of concept and it worked so well I haven't changed a thing over the course of 5 months and hundreds of beamshots. :shrug:

The velcro holds all sizes of lights securely (at least enough for beamshots) and lights can be swapped in seconds without having to fool with a clamp or screws.



 



It's probably not what the OP wanted but I figured you guys would get a kick out my primitive holder. It ain't much to look at but it allows me to run through nearly 3 lights per minute when I'm taking beamshots :thumbsup:


----------



## FourBin Labs (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm always open to new ideas and this thread is full of great ones. 880arm, this is a really slick setup for some parts at home depot thrown together. I really like the ability to work with a wide range of lights and the ability to swap quickly and easily. I may still attempt to build something like this, but would probably still get something a bit more secure that I would trust if I ever needed to point the light straight down for daily use.


----------



## STiFTW (Oct 14, 2013)

subwoofer said:


> Manfrotto MN035 Super Clamp. This is what I use when reviewing lights and is really strong and solid. Might be a bit overkill, but also works as a mounting platform when you can't use a tripod. Fantastic bit of kit.



Just bought one of these and I love it. Fits the TK75 with just a bit of room to spare. Fantastic bit of kit, thinking about getting a second so that I can put them together and be able to clamp a light onto any surface.


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 14, 2013)

STiFTW said:


> Just bought one of these and I love it. Fits the TK75 with just a bit of room to spare. Fantastic bit of kit, thinking about getting a second so that I can put them together and be able to clamp a light onto any surface.


Careful, it's a slippery slope.
Soon you will have a Magic arm/Variable Friction Arm and some suction cups added to your order too


----------



## STiFTW (Oct 15, 2013)

Echo63 said:


> Careful, it's a slippery slope.
> Soon you will have a Magic arm/Variable Friction Arm and some suction cups added to your order too


:devil:


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 15, 2013)

STiFTW said:


> :devil:


And then of course you go crazy
doing stuff like this, and thinking "sure its 5k worth of camera gear attached to a rallycar thats about to do 100mph down a gravel road, whats the worst that could happen"





and getting photos like this






oops, got a little off topic, no superclamps in these pics
Sorry
Edit - there is a superclamp - its holding the lower arm to the upper arm in the first pic


----------



## STiFTW (Oct 16, 2013)

Echo63 said:


> And then of course you go crazy
> doing stuff like this, and thinking "sure its 5k worth of camera gear attached to a rallycar thats about to do 100mph down a gravel road, whats the worst that could happen"



That is fantastic! are the paracords just a safety tether? I have a few suction cup mounts like yours, and I do race on tracks frequently ... I wonder if I can pass tech with a rig like this


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 16, 2013)

STiFTW said:


> That is fantastic! are the paracords just a safety tether?


Yes and no, there wound up being quite a few bits or paracord, both to stop the rig moving if the suction cups came undone, and to add some fore/aft stability.
i found three points I could tie to under the bonnet, two go to the camera, one to the lens (cable tied and taped), one front and one back to the camera mount to stabilize it, one each to the magic arms, and three each to the suction caps.
the suction caps were also gaffa taped, to stop them moving if they came unstuck.
my greatest fear was the gear coming unstuck and rattling against the side of the car for the rest of the stage and damaging it.

I also intended to have the proper navigator pressing the button, the driver had different ideas, something along the lines of "you get to worry me with your camera, I get to scare you - here's your helmet" if you look close you can see the wire running into the passengers door (to the right of camera, it's a RHD car) and me sitting in the seat (darkened in Photoshop, as it didn't work for the story)




STiFTW said:


> I wonder if I can pass tech with a rig like this


might be a challenge !

This was done on a test day before a rally, and I had to jump through a few hoops to get it approved (ask the driver for permission, ask the vehicle owner for permission, ask the event organizer for permission, the event organizer checked with the Scrutineers (tech) and couldnt find anything in the rules that said no, so providing the head scrutineer said it was mounted ok, and i understood if it all went pear shaped it was my problem/responsibility, I was allowed to run it)
i would imagine most tracks would say no, unless it was on a test day/track day/hire day.

But you may as well ask, the worst that can happen is they say no


(actually the event organizers said yes, I thought it was a very quick reply, so I sent a picture of what I intended, that i had done a few weeks earlier to mates drift car, they came back with "we were expecting a Gopro, not a scaffold, give me a few days to check the rules" before letting me run the rig)

I did this one too my Forester too, for a website (seriously, it's on Gorilla Offroad's site)










i have kinda made a habit of sticking cameras in odd places, typically without telling my boss the plan first, it's not unusual to have him ask "how the f*** did you do that?" followed by "you did what with my cameras ?" after seeing the setup photo. Last time it happened, I was shooting cyclists by holding the camera an inch off the deck, laying in the back of a van doing 40kph.


OP - sorry for the thread hijack


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok, i just did some photos of a Superclamp holding various lights

i dont have a Tripod at home, so i put it on my "remote plate" a magic arm with a camera plate mounted to a flat wooden board

Superclamp




bottom showing mounting holes - the "baby pin" is a standard lighting/grip mounting system, used on light stands, magic arms, booms and all sorts of photo/film gear
the 4 holes around the 1/4x20 are to bolt two superclamps back to back - great for holding an umbrella over your tripod




Ok, lets start with some small stuff

Photon




Aeon




Mid sized 
M4 - 1" tube, much like a long 6P




Big stuff
M6




Magcharger (3D mag sized)




Maxabeam




all the lights were held very securely (except the photon, as i didnt want to overtighten and crush it - it wouldnt have fallen out though)
Superclamps are rated to hold 15kg 

Peak Beam even sell the Superclamp as part of their MBA-3660 and MBA-3661 mounting assemblies.

I dont have a Manfrotto Nano Clamp, so i cant do pictures of it, but it would work great for 1" sized lights, might struggle with the bigger (d cell sized) stuff though


----------



## N/Apower (Oct 18, 2013)

Good lord you all have found a way to complicate this!

http://www.z-bolt.com/green-laser-pointers/accessories/tri-mount.html
+
Any weapon-mount for the flashlight body-size that says "fits 1913 picitinni rail" and you will be in rock-solid business.

This won't work for some of those behemoths in this thread, but "normal" sized lights, yes.


----------



## Cataract (Oct 20, 2013)

A very select few tactical lights do have a tripod mount threaded hole (ahem, Wolfeyes or tank007*cough*), but....

Simplest of all customized things would be to just take a ~12" long aluminum bar (or sawed-off piece of bike handle) and tap it to be screwed on a standard tripod mount and then fixing your flashlight on it with a standard 10-15$ bike mount... just sayin'... Only minutes in the making and dirt cheap on top of that.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 2, 2013)

Grizzman said:


> This is cool. I generally just sit the light on a quick release tripod head, with the QR plate removed. I've had a few lights fall off, and previously thought of getting a butterfly mike clamp. I'll wait to see what Oveready comes out with.



Ready:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?373656


----------



## kosPap (Nov 6, 2013)

880arm said:


>




That gave me an idea....Some tripods allow the horizontal instalation of the head bar (so that you can shoot downwards)

DX has a tripod mount microphone holder, something like Norm's suggestion only with no need for an adapter

So you get this and an aluminum bar, or use yuor tripod's horizontal feature. 

And you mount multiple light with bicycle mounts....


----------



## drummer132132 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Mounting Flashlight to Tripod*

Hello all,

Wanted to share with you the method I am using to mount a flashlight to a tripod:

Items I used: Manfrotto 035 super clamp without stud (top), Short Double Female Stud for Super Clamps with 1/4"-20 & 3/8" Threads (bottom)*






*Next, place stud into clamp on bottom






After that attach tripod mount piece to bottom of clamp






Attach the clamp to your tripod






In use 1, here I attached an Eagletac MX25L3C Nichia version using the clamp






In use 2, the TK76 has a hole on the bottom of it to allow tripod use without the clamp but to show a bigger diameter light I decided to clamp it on instead. The light has a tube diameter of 2.2 inches and the clamp is rated 0.5" to 2.1" but I had no issues with clamping the light so I am betting you could get away with bigger diameter lights but that is only a guess.





Hope you all enjoy and find this useful


----------



## ven (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Mounting Flashlight to Tripod*

Thanks for sharing,nice set ups there I seem to have misplaced one of my tripods(will pinch one of the misses ) Certainly a great idea of using the light and not finding somewhere for it to sit(potentially roll off too).

:thumbsup:


----------



## drummer132132 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Mounting Flashlight to Tripod*



ven said:


> Thanks for sharing,nice set ups there I seem to have misplaced one of my tripods(will pinch one of the misses ) Certainly a great idea of using the light and not finding somewhere for it to sit(potentially roll off too).
> 
> :thumbsup:



Been wanting to post this setup for awhile but never splurged on getting the pieces to do it so I finally did. For lights not incorporating a flashlight mount this would help


----------



## sledhead (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Mounting Flashlight to Tripod*

Great post....been looking for something like that. Great setup for taking beamshots!


----------



## Illum (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Mounting Flashlight to Tripod*

This is nice!

I've been trying something like tapping a 1/4-20 hole on a small block of aluminum and bolt on a picatinny rail or one of these 





Good for up to 1" diameter lights 
http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/clmp-3/wall-mountable-tube-clamp-used/1.html


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Mounting Flashlight to Tripod*

Great minds think alike, i have been using a Superclamp too (pretty sure i posted about it years ago)

one thing though, you dont need the threaded stud
there is a threaded 1/4-20 hole on the bottom of the clamp


----------



## drummer132132 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Mounting Flashlight to Tripod*



Echo63 said:


> Great minds think alike, i have been using a Superclamp too (pretty sure i posted about it years ago)
> 
> one thing though, you dont need the threaded stud
> there is a threaded 1/4-20 hole on the bottom of the clamp



Then I'm glad the stud was only $3 😄


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## 880arm (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Mounting Flashlight to Tripod*

It is a great set-up for holding a light. When I was working on my review of the new SureFire UDR Dominator I knew I needed something more substantial than my scratch-built metal and velcro light holder. I remembered an older thread on here that showed the Super Clamp (perhaps the one where Echo63 showed his) so I picked one up. It has worked incredibly well!


----------



## subwoofer (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Mounting Flashlight to Tripod*

Guess what I'm using here?






The superclamp is so versatile and solid. Really top bit of kit. I think it has been talked about several times before.


----------



## drummer132132 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Mounting Flashlight to Tripod*

Sorry all for reposting an already talked about topic. I searched for it earlier but I guess I didn't look hard enough. Any who at least now it's fresh for those looking for this kind of setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Mounting Flashlight to Tripod*

I've used the Bogen/Manfrotto super clamp since the early 90's. My use was on a monopod for a stabilizing leg. Lots of places don't allow tripods but allow the monopod and this clamp works well. 

Nice secondary use for holding lights.


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Mounting Flashlight to Tripod*

And one more use for a Superclamp - if you forget your bottle opener, they can open your Beer


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Dec 19, 2014)

*Where can I find clamps, stands to clamp lights onto for taking beamshots?*

Where can I find clamps, stands and brackets to clamp lights onto for taking beamshots?

I have a number of tripods to carry the cameras and low key area lighting but not for positioning the lights throwing the beams I am comparing.

I have some word-working g-clamps etc and pieces of felt to minimize scratching the gear and some good old *GAFF TAPE!*

Is there a discussion thread about this topic already? :thinking:


*
CHEERS*


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Where can I find clamps, stands to clamp lights onto for taking beamshots?*

Yes theres a discussion already

the part you are looking for is a manfrotto super clamp
im on my phone atm and cant search, but a quick search should bring up the relevant threads.

just chuck a superclamp on a tripod and it will easily hold your lights, from photon to M6 or Maxabeam

edit

linkies

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?393735-Mounting-Flashlight-to-Tripod

This one goes a bit off topic for a while, but shows a superclamp holding various lights
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-make-a-tripod-mount-for-tactical-flashlights

*Threads Merged - Norm*


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 21, 2014)

liveris flashlights said:


> Just a microphone stand...




Forget the foam, use some weather stripping with strong adhesive backing and you got perfection.

Excellent setup by the way.


----------



## martinaee (Sep 22, 2016)

This is exactly what I was looking for. Believe it or not as a photographer I don't own any super clamps. Looks like they'd be more than enough for a Nitecore TM06. Ugh... Wish I could buy them along with some real C-stands. So big and heavy though. Great for studio work if you have the space.

Also that's hilarious that Manfrotto super clamps can be used as bottle openers. I've seen that posted elsewhere online.


----------

